# Logitech X 530 Speakers. Centre and rear speakers not working.



## david yeo

I'v set them to 5.1 in control panel & in the task bar at the bottom right and all tests work but music or movies dont. Can anyone help?


----------



## JimE

If the test works, then everything is normal. Music, 99% of the time is only stereo, so you will only get stereo output (front left, front right, and sub). It is a by product of the media player and the source files. Some media players (the older version of WinAmp comes to mind) and some speaker systems (the Z5500's for example), can take a stereo source and duplicate it on the rear speakers. So you get stereo audio on four speakers. Some audio chipset software (Creative comes to mind), will take a stereo source and duplicate it on the rears or create surround sound (4.1, 5.1, etc.). 

Movie audio is slightly different. Assuming you are playing a DVD with DD5.1, for example, you need an audio chipset or speaker system than can decode the DD5.1 or DTS audio stream. This can also can be via software with the appropriate audio codec I believe, but support may vary depending on the media player used.

In any event, your setup is currently functioning normally.


----------



## david yeo

Is there any way of getting this system to work. Why do they sell them if they dont work easly? Im confused.


----------



## JimE

If you are getting audio (ie: front left and right), when playing stereo mp3 files or audio CD's, then the speakers are working. The speakers only reproduce the audio present in the original file. Having 5.1 speakers does NOT mean every audio source played on the computer will be in surround sound. If you play a source such as a stereo mp3 file, you get normal audio from the front left/right speakers. If you play a game or movie with a 5.1 audio track, then you will get 5.1 surround sound.


----------



## david yeo

Thanks for your help I will settle down and wait. Any suggestions on what to try?


----------



## JimE

Try for what? I'm guessing you aren't understanding what I'm saying and/or I'm not explaining it in a way that you can understand.


----------



## bluesjunior

What type of soundcard are you using. In my Philips Sonic Edge sound card the 3D effect has to be chosen for non 5.1 recorded sound to function as 5.1 otherwise it only plays in stereo.


----------



## JimE

I'm currently using an onboard Realtek audio chipset and I've got an Asus Xonar D2X. And yes, that is how it works on all audio cards/chipsets.


----------



## Marcus Gault

Hey this seemed to be close to the problem I am having but I am one step worse. I have just bought the X-540 from logitech and set all related periferals to 5.1 etc etc.. I am no tech kid but not stupid either. After 2 hours of fiddling around I still cant get SL, SR to produce any sound at all. Not even through the Controll pannels own test. These two speakers work correctly as i can tested them in the wrong port. This is only odd due to the remainder of the speakers working correctly! Back right and Back left are working in game and the centre plus sub are working excellently but I'm not getting my basic stero, this has got me stuck.

Help urgently required


----------



## DarknessS3

Marcus: Are you connecting all 5 speakers on the sub?
There are two places to connect, the upper and the lower.
With the X-540 comes a cable with Green, Orange and Black, that one goes color coded into the sub, and the other side goes to the sound card.
The lower is where all the 5 speakers are connected, which is also color coded.
Also verify that your sound card supports 5.1, and that you connected the three cables in the sound card.

David: Get a Creative X-Fi and the CMSS-3D on Xpand can separate audio sources into ambient sounds and deliver them to the rear speakers, music to the front and voice into the center speakers. Surround option will replicate the L+R into all speakers for a heavier punching bass and more centered voice & music, hence increasing the SPL.


----------



## Marcus Gault

Yes all are wired correctly and firmly, all have power and all do work. My sound card supports all including 7.1  The problem I am having has to be something with Vista or some other sound settings but for love nor money I can't find whats wrong.


----------



## DarknessS3

What's your sound card?

Also try connecting the stereo speakers in the satellite slots and see if they work o_o

You might have a speaker setup wizard on the audio control panel, it might help you diagnose which speaker isn't working or incorrectly wired.


----------



## grayco

I have Logitech X-530 speaker system.I only get sound from two speakers and woofer.Middle or other two will not work.It is connected to Dell all-in-one Touchscreen PC.


----------



## DarknessS3

If the computer has 3 ports for audio (Green, Black and Orange) they are for the Front L+R, Rear L+R and Center + Subwoofer speakers, respectively. If you only have the Green Jack, then you must connect the Green plug in there and then press the Matrix button on your Speaker Remote control, which will replicate the front speakers to the other speakers.


----------



## grayco

There was no remote with my speakers.My PC only has 2 ports.The Green and Orange are plugged into them.A little black box with 5 ports came with speakers,but,is not useful.


----------



## JimE

grayco said:


> There was no remote with my speakers.My PC only has 2 ports.The Green and Orange are plugged into them.A little black box with 5 ports came with speakers,but,is not useful.


Check the PC specs, it likely only has stereo output. Stereo is front left and right (plus sub).


----------



## DarknessS3

That little black box must be the subwoofer, you plug that into the electrical contact and plug the color-coded cables in the back of it. You can then proceed to connect the subwoofer to your computer.

Edit: Lol Ninja'd


----------



## grayco

Speakers make a popping noise all the time when they are on.What cause this and how can I stop it?


----------



## DarknessS3

grayco said:


> Speakers make a popping noise all the time when they are on.What cause this and how can I stop it?


Are the cables correctly plugged in?


----------



## JimE

Test the speakers on another PC or device. If they still pop, you have faulty speakers.

You can also test another set of speakers or a headset on the PC. That will verify if it is a PC issue.


----------



## grayco

I have used headphones on this PC.They don't pop.I already threw the box and receipt for speakers away.Bought them about a month ago.


----------



## JimE

If the headphones are working properly, then there isn't a problem with the PC. 

You have faulty speakers.


----------

